# I'm going to FL and so is Sookie!



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

So my mom, brother and I are going down to Florida for a week and I'm bringing Sookie whether she likes it or not. We plan on making the normally 2 day-ish trip within 24 hours between all of us. Not so bad. 

I bought her a cat carrier that is larger than her own small carrier. Its soft-walled but its sturdy and I can buckle it in. I plan on putting her in her small one and placing that inside the cat carrier for extra protection.
Also, because I'm on limited funds (and car space) I bought her a guinea pig play pen to be her temporary cage while we're down there. I'll of course rig it so she cant get out or climb out. She'll also have more room to move about this way.

I was wondering if anyone had any advice and if someone could direct me toward a page with the necessary first aid kit items. I've read it somewhere on here but of course I'm looking in the wrong place :roll:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Didn't alastrina ask about a traveling first aid kit?? I don't remember who came up with the awesome list but it was a gooder!!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

MissC said:


> Didn't alastrina ask about a traveling first aid kit?? I don't remember who came up with the awesome list but it was a gooder!!


Probably, I dont know. I've read it on here and a few other posts that were similar but I cant find it. I've looked on the main site, etc, I thought it would be under here but I give up. It was a great list!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

There's a nice list for a first aid kit here:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=9793&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=russia


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> There's a nice list for a first aid kit here:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=9793&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=russia


Thanks! thats the one I read actually. I have a few of the items but I couldnt remember the other things...


----------

